# Help! Help! Help!



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok here we go.... My 90 gal acrylic tank is cracking! I have pics because i'm not sure how to describe the crack... It kind of strats on the top of the tank and goes part way down the side of the tank.... I'm thinking the whole things gonna blow out on me if I don't do something... It is made by the all glass guys so if any one has any tips for me on how to keep this thing together please help me out... I'll accept any and all suggestions.... I have a super ton of stuff going on in my life right now and have already had my 180 spring a leak from some unknown place and it now does not hold more than three inches of water... I have nowhere to put these fish if this tank goes on me........ Thanks for any help in advance and he's some pics.....


Overall view....









Top view....









Front veiw....


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

Yikes. I have never seen those type cracks stop enlarging. I have no idea what the RIGHT thing to do is but I would use an epoxy to reinforce that whole area with a slab of acrylic or glass or even metal. Anything to discourage it from bursting while I was sleeping. Time for a new tank. 

violet


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

For a temp fix until you can replace it you can drain the water to below the crack level and sandwich plexi on on both sides. It would not be pretty but it should stop the leak from spreading.

Where I live we actually have a couple companies that deal in acrylic sheets. You could try contacting a place like that and see if they could do repairs or have any ideas. Some of those places can do seamless repairs by cutting and remelting the seams of a replacement chunk of acrylic. Might save you more money than replacing the entire tank.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Like Doc says.... sandwich plexi on both sides, but use 2 part marine epoxy, it's the only thing that will hold.
But first, put the fish in a large Rubbermaid, drain it and figure out why the crack, my guess would be that one of the corners doesn't have proper support and its trying to settle. Every corner must have proper support, use shims if you have too. 
Good luck Sev


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Well I got rid of a group of fish on one of our 120's and moved the guys from the 90 to there...... So I have planty of time to play around with now... Thanks for all the suggestions guys...


----------

